

Yahoo sued for allegedly intercepting email - hepha1979
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/business-it/yahoo-sued-for-allegedly-intercepting-email-20131121-hv3pj.html

======
feralmoan
Maybe I'm living in a fantasy world but isn't this what Google does with Gmail
and people are completely fine with? What's so surprising about this that it
needs a lawsuit. Is the angle that Yahoo haven't been proactively forthcoming
about something that most people take as implicit (or maybe skipped a
ToS/Privacy Policy clause)? Where do users think all this targeted advertising
comes from, lucky-guess-engine (tm)?

